# B.Irvine Enterprises LLC.



## brandoncuts54 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey guys been on lawnsite for a while but now gonna start posting up my winter pics of trucks and plowing.

Little bit about myself.. Im 22 years old. Been landscaping since i was in middle school and doing snow for the last 5 years now. Comments and feedback are much appreciative! thanks!

First start this thread off with my trucks.

2008 Ford F-350 6.4 Powerstroke Diesel. 8' Western Pro plow
2006 Ford F-550 6.0 Powerstroke Diesel. 9' Western Pro Plus Salt Dogg Tailgate Spreader.

Hopefully My area will get some snow soon so i can get more pics.


----------



## brandoncuts54 (Jan 17, 2011)

*Couple More Pictures*

Salt spreader is just an under tailgate spreader.


----------



## icebreaker (Aug 25, 2008)

brandoncuts54;1935489 said:


> Salt spreader is just an under tailgate spreader.


Welcome nice equipment what size bobcat?


----------



## icebreaker (Aug 25, 2008)

brandoncuts54;1935489 said:


> Salt spreader is just an under tailgate spreader.


Did you get any snow yesterday?


----------



## brandoncuts54 (Jan 17, 2011)

icebreaker;1935505 said:


> Welcome nice equipment what size bobcat?


A300 its not mine its a friends but thank you


----------



## brandoncuts54 (Jan 17, 2011)

icebreaker;1935507 said:


> Did you get any snow yesterday?


We got about an inch... Just a salt event hopefully saturday im about 30 mins outside of philly so not to much has hit us so far this year


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Welcome to PS. There is a wealth of info on here for you. Nice looking trucks.


----------



## brandoncuts54 (Jan 17, 2011)

derekslawncare;1935520 said:


> Welcome to PS. There is a wealth of info on here for you. Nice looking trucks.


Thank you!


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Welcome to Plow Site.


----------



## brandoncuts54 (Jan 17, 2011)

thelettuceman;1935638 said:


> Welcome to Plow Site.


Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice looking trucks.


----------



## brandoncuts54 (Jan 17, 2011)

CityGuy;1935983 said:


> Nice looking trucks.


Thank you!


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Welcome...

Looking better than me at 22... I started at the age of 13 as well


----------



## MOUNTAIN MOVER (Dec 19, 2007)

Welcome to the site. Nice looking rigs.


----------



## Team_Arctic (Feb 24, 2008)

welcome.. nice start on your equipment. I was in your shoes once. I started my company at 19 years old. I am now 28 and I have 4 trucks, 2 tandem dump/plow/salt 6 skid loaders, 3 endloaders and a tons of snowblowers shovels ect. Plus I have a full excavating side of my company. My Hardest thing to over come is clients taking me serious. Alot of times when I went to do a bid . I did not let on that I owned the company unless they asked. Sometimes If they think you are an employee/crew leader or something it may be easier. Just my .02 Good luck Hopefully you get some snow!


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Man your company has grown so far since looking at your thread on LS with your ranger. Welcome to PS!


----------



## brandoncuts54 (Jan 17, 2011)

SnowFakers;1937717 said:


> Man your company has grown so far since looking at your thread on LS with your ranger. Welcome to PS!


Thanks!!!!!


----------



## brandoncuts54 (Jan 17, 2011)

*Heres an update*

Only picture i managed to take the last storm but we plow a local high school and a ton of other smaller lots. This pic was taken at the high school more to come the next snow storm!


----------



## brandoncuts54 (Jan 17, 2011)

*Got some pictures from Last year*

If any of you guys have instagram follow me! @birvine54 thats where i update regularly! thanks


----------



## brandoncuts54 (Jan 17, 2011)

Team_Arctic;1937709 said:


> welcome.. nice start on your equipment. I was in your shoes once. I started my company at 19 years old. I am now 28 and I have 4 trucks, 2 tandem dump/plow/salt 6 skid loaders, 3 endloaders and a tons of snowblowers shovels ect. Plus I have a full excavating side of my company. My Hardest thing to over come is clients taking me serious. Alot of times when I went to do a bid . I did not let on that I owned the company unless they asked. Sometimes If they think you are an employee/crew leader or something it may be easier. Just my .02 Good luck Hopefully you get some snow!


Thanks for the advice man!


----------



## brandoncuts54 (Jan 17, 2011)

*Some Recenet Pictures*

We got about 4 inches of heavy crap last night


----------



## brandoncuts54 (Jan 17, 2011)

*Ice pushing...*

Beating on the trucks with this ice crap!


----------



## BandBLawnCare (Sep 13, 2014)

good to see you over here on PS Brandon!
Is your dump a 4x4


----------



## brandoncuts54 (Jan 17, 2011)

BandBLawnCare;1977640 said:


> good to see you over here on PS Brandon!
> Is your dump a 4x4


Thanks man! and yup absolutely 4x4!


----------



## brandoncuts54 (Jan 17, 2011)

*Got some updates*

A few new things painted the dump truck black to match everything else as well.

2005 F-350 gas 8 Ft western Pro Plow gonna be getting a pro flo salt spreader next weeek

2013 Bobcat s185 has 315 hours on it and it will have an 8 ft pro tech pusher on it

Looking forward to this winter!


----------



## brandoncuts54 (Jan 17, 2011)

*More*

..........


----------



## weckel5984 (Sep 2, 2011)

Get a snow bucket for that skid you won't regret it!


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

weckel5984;2045980 said:


> Get a snow bucket for that skid you won't regret it!


Best advice!


----------



## brandoncuts54 (Jan 17, 2011)

*Few Updates*

No significant snow here recently. But i picked up a new dump truck it has a blizzard 9ft plow also picked up a snow dogg 8ft pusher for the skid also an 18ft equipment trailer.


----------



## brandoncuts54 (Jan 17, 2011)

*few more random pics*

.................


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

Did you pick that up from another member, I feel like I've seen that truck before.


----------



## FF/P215 (Dec 5, 2012)

Steady growth and a clean, professional looking fleet. Nice job, and congratulations on the new additions!


----------



## brandoncuts54 (Jan 17, 2011)

Willman940;2097326 said:


> Did you pick that up from another member, I feel like I've seen that truck before.


Maybe not sure he might be on this site but not sure



FF/P215;2097651 said:


> Steady growth and a clean, professional looking fleet. Nice job, and congratulations on the new additions!


Thank you very much! trying to make the fleet look good while working!


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

That is quiet some fleet & upgrades you have done it in the past year .... Great job man.


----------



## brandoncuts54 (Jan 17, 2011)

shawn_;2098050 said:


> That is quiet some fleet & upgrades you have done it in the past year .... Great job man.


Thanks man Appreciate it!


----------



## brandoncuts54 (Jan 17, 2011)

*Blizzard 2016!*

Well we got slammed with 3 feet of snow it was a crazy storm!


----------

